# The Tailing Tide...tailing redfish in the grass video



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Just finished putting together a video of some tailing redfish action in the grass up here in North Carolina.  Absolutely one of my favorite fisheries.  Hope you like it.

https://vimeo.com/111533867


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

GREAT job on ALL of that!!! There is NOTHING like the GRASS! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweet! I'd like to fish that area and on down into South Carolina as well. Nice job.


----------



## BGrice (Aug 3, 2014)

That was my trip and it was awesome. John did a great job. Hope everyone enjoys as much as I did.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Really nice video John. The music was excellent. I would cut the video down to about three minutes of the best stuff to make it even better.


----------



## Celicacy (May 16, 2012)

good job man!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Superb....


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Nice work! Can't get enough watching them tail!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks very much for the kind words everyone, much appreciated!


----------



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

cool!


----------

